# Ironwood Bs



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

This was my first successful turning from the giveaway . Attempted three others ......n I'll leave it at that lol ......I'm a work in progress .......

My wife created the fancy framed photo in some app she has

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Sprung (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow! Very nice! I really like the shape/form on it, as well as the contrast and figure.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Wow! Very nice! I really like the shape/form on it, as well as the contrast and figure.


Thanks ! It looks even better in person. I must say I really like the contrasting grain of this Ironwood and how it looks when it's finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

Tom - Those are awesome. Nice job on the design ad the finish. Glad to see some pics coming from the giveaway. Keep em coming!
Scott


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice! Lots of people get Ironwood here but I don't see too many people posting finished projects from it, those are fantastic! I might steal your pictures...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tom - Those are awesome. Nice job on the design ad the finish. Glad to see some pics coming from the giveaway. Keep em coming!
> Scott



I will when they survive my lathe skilz lol !


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Lots of people get Ironwood here but I don't see too many people posting finished projects from it, those are fantastic! I might steal your pictures...



By all means steal the pics ! I will be looking to get more from ya when I run out . Fortunately for me, I had an order from Psi arrive today with the gold teardrop before I put it together, otherwise it would have ended up with a chrome one and it wouldn't have done it justice ! Thanks again Barry !!! I will say I still haven't gotten accustomed to the smell tho


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 5, 2014)

Great looking Form on some nice looking Ironwood.
Well done.

Les


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Nicely done! I love the look of ironwood, and you've done a nice job with that piece!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

